# Recommend Some CAT training institutes..



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2009)

Wanna take training of CAT after my UG.

I'm from a small town, so i don't know much about training institutes. So, please tell me any decent institution that provide coaching for CAT.

Awaiting Replies...

Thanks.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 16, 2009)

Whr r u frm???

TIME Institute is good.....(it's in kolkata........dnt knw about othr cities/towns)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2009)

TIME is in Tirupathi too....

Is that any good?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 16, 2009)

TIME is the best dude... go for it 

AIMCATs (of TIME) are just awesome and considered to be the best test series all over India


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2009)

Will check out today. And will post my decisions on that institute. Thanks for your help.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2009)

The TIMES guy said that I am the only person came to know about the cat since many months. He said that it would take 23000rs of fee and atleast 20members in the batch. Which is obvious that they don't provide CAT coaching. 

Now I have decided to get my self into a metro for a decent coaching. But now my final year of UG is going on. So, i can't afford to leave. WIll go to short term coaching next year. Thanks for mrintech and sarkar for showing interest in helping me.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 21, 2009)

In this case: Just grab some second hand TIME Material meant for 2008 batch and go for AIMCATs


----------

